# Linux auf Mini PC - welches Mainboard?



## mushroom900 (25. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir einen Mini PC zu basteln. Auf dem sollte ein Arch Linux laufen. Meine Auswahl wäre dieses MB: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, schön leise und vollkommen ausreichend für Sachen wie Surfen, Mails abrufen, Videos schauen (ich denke auch Full HD wäre möglich )  oder über Nacht ein Download (Steam) laufen lassen. Nur wie ich des öfteren gelesen habe, soll es immer wieder Probleme mit dem Catalyst geben. Oder soll man sich besser ein Atom mit Nvidia zulegen, der auch die oben genannten Anforderungen erfüllt? Wenn ja, welches? 
Hab ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Mini-MBs...


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

Erstmal funktioniert das genannte Mobo gut unter Linux, trotzdem eher ein G530 und entsprechendes Board.
Kostet weniger, hat viel mehr Leistung und verbraucht genauso viel Strom.

Zur Zeit gibt es übrigens noch kein Steam für Linux.


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2012)

Bei Mainboards kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. In meinem Router läuft seit Anfang 2010 oder so ein Atom-Board ohne Probleme. Ich würde jedoch eher zu einem 1155-Mini-ITX-Board zusammen mit einer passenden CPU (Celeron beispielsweise) greifen. Wie es da mit Full-HD aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Die Ati-Grafikkarte im PC meiner Freundin machte unter Ubuntu meist Probleme, wobei ich auch nie die Muße hatte, ihr Hardware-Grafikbeschleunigung einzurichten, wenn sie eh höchstens WOW oder Torchlight spielt. Ich persönlich setze seit Jahren auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten.

Mein Fazit: Atom ist teuer und langsam - ein Dual-Core-Celeron zieht nicht wirklich mehr und ist deutlich schneller.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

Ich hab genau das oben genannte Motherboard verbaut (als ich es gekauft hab, gab es noch nicht die Sandy Pentiums).
Für Videoschauen nutze ich XBMC, man brauch eine spezielle Version aus einem inoffiziellen PPA welche für Fusion GPUs gedacht ist.
Zusammen mit dem fglrx Treiber erhält man dann Hardwarebeschleunigung.
Allgemein ist Nvidia unter Linux besser geeignet.
Der Celeron hat aber auch genug CPU Power um Videos ohne GPU Beschleunigung zu dekodieren.


----------



## mushroom900 (25. August 2012)

Na seht Ihr, da war ich doch auf dem falschen Weg. Habe bisher auch  immer Nvidia gehabt und dementsprechend auch nie Probleme mit  proprietären Treibern. Nur habe ich als CPU bisher immer AMD genommen.  Bei der Auswahl des Mini-Boards und AMD-CPU habe ich durch Mister google  festgestellt, dass man mit dem Catalyst auf Linux zu kämpfen hat. 
Danke für den Tip mit G530!  Ich denke aber, dass ich mir den G540 hole, laut Alternate kostet er nicht mehr und hat 100MhZ mehr Leistung. Hier die Zusammenstellung: geizhals
Mein nächstes Problem wäre, welcher CPU-Lüfter passt in solche Cases?


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2012)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Problem wäre, welcher CPU-Lüfter passt in solche Cases?


 Ich habe erst kürzlich einen Celeron G540 mit dem Boxed-Lüfter in ein Lian Li Q07 mit einem normalen Netzteil verbaut - passt einwandfrei. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

Gehäuse wäre dies noch eine Alternative, scheint beliebter/bekannter zu sein:
LC-Power LC-1340mi extern, 75W, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
 Als passiven Kühler könnte man einen Samuel 17 nehmen, wenn der PC nicht die ganze Zeit auf Vollast läuft dürfte das klappen.
Edit:
Als Ram lieber einen ohne Heatspreader, bei ITX ist man über jeden zusätzlichen Platz dankbar.


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2012)

Argh, ich habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass du dir ja schon ein Gehäuse rausgesucht hattest, sorry. Du kannst ja bei Geizhals schauen, welcher CPU-Kühler da von den Maßen reinpasst, mehr als 55mm Höhe würde ich allerdings nicht nehmen.

Das von dir ausgesuchte Board ist recht teuer, wieso hast du ausgerechnet das ausgesucht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (25. August 2012)

Möglich wäre auch ein ITX Sockel 1155 Board zu kaufen und ein kleinen Core i3 ein zu bauen auch wenn der Mini PC 
dann schon ordentlich Dampf hat. Die HD3000 und HD4000 iGPUs haben die besten open source Treiber von Intel.
Bei AMD und NVIDIA muss man quasi zu den BLOBs greifen.

Oder hat der Celeron auch eine iGPU?
EDIT: Anscheind ja dann ist das wirklich eine gute Wahl.


----------



## mushroom900 (25. August 2012)

Naja, das MB habe ich genommen, weil es von der Lieferbarkeit der Shops, die ich nutze am besten verfügbar ist (alternate/hardwareversand/amazon). Mir ist wichtig, dass da ein HDMI Anschluss ist, da ich vorher ein DVI auf HDMI Kabel benutzt habe und irgendwie mochte mein TV das nicht so gerne, gab öfters Aussetzer, egal ob WIN oder Linux lief. Habe kaum Alternativen für die soeben genannten Wünsche gefunden.
Ok, dann belasse ich das wahrscheinlich beim boxed Kühler. Habe die Wunschliste nochmals aktualisiert: geizhals


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

Celeron hat eine GPU, die kann allerdings nicht zur Videobeschleunigung genutzt werden, die CPU Power reicht aber sogar für 1080i aus.
Nur 3D geht mit den Celerons nicht.
Lieber das LC power Case, das hat ein passives Netzteil.


----------



## mushroom900 (25. August 2012)

Also die interne Grafik soll für nicht mehr als Videos auf youtube da sein. 3D geht nicht mit Celeron? Heißt es, ich muss auf die Effekte im KDE oder evtl. Gnome (falls sich mal irgendwann die 3er Version bessert) verzichten? 
Das mit Netzteil, es ist doch bei dem Gehäuse extern, also passiv, oder?


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

3D ist das mit Brille.
Also Filme mit 3D Brille z.B.
Mit dem Netzteil habe ich mich getäuscht, dachte der kleine Lüfter hinten gehört zum NT.
Trotzdem würde ich das andere Case nehmen, bei dem gibt es viele positive Erfahrungen.
Außerdem noch 1600er RAM


----------



## mushroom900 (25. August 2012)

Achso, ne also ich habe derzeit kein Interesse an 3D. Das Case von mir hat vorne Anschlüsse für Mikrophon/Kopfhörer. Was meinst du mit 1600er RAM im Case? Ram wird doch auf MB verbaut  Oder bringe ich jetzt was durcheinander? Wie ist das mit der SSD, da gibt´s ja keine Einschränkungen unter Linux, auch von der Marke nicht?


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

Natürlich kommt der Ram aufs Mobo, sorry fals ich mich da etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt habe
Von 1600er Ram profitiert die IGP etwas.
Das LC Power hat genauso Soundanschlüsse.
Ich will dir "dein" Case nicht ausreden, aber mit dem LC Power gibt es nun mal haufenweise positive Erfahrungsberichte mit genauso solcher Hardware, quasi die Standartempfehlung.


Bei der SSD gelten die gleichen Empfehlungen wie unter Windows.


----------



## mushroom900 (26. August 2012)

Hmmm, also die derzeitige MB unterstützt bis max 1333er RAM. Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein paar Eus draufzulegen: MB, scheint auch das G540 zu unterstützen. 
Habe mich auf die Suche nach Bewertungen über von dir Empfohlenes Case gemacht. Auf einigen Seiten sind unter den schlechten Bewertungen Sachen zu lesen, die ein klares No-Go für mich sind. Es wird von langen Lötstellen berichtet, wodurch bei manchen sogar zu Kurzschluss führen. Und das Gehäuse hat vorne keine Anschlüsse für Mikrophon/Kopfhörer. Deswegen bleibe ich bei dem A+case CS-160. Trotzdem danke für deine Empfehlung 
Aktuellste Zusammenstellung


----------



## Timsu (26. August 2012)

Sorry, habe grad gemerkt, dass ich zwei Fehler gemacht habe:
1: Unterstützt erst Ivy 1600er RAM, beim RAM unbedingt auf nur 1,5 V achten
2: Ich wollte eigentlich dass LC Power 1320 verlinken, dies hat Frontanschlüsse für Ton


----------



## mushroom900 (26. August 2012)

Hey, danke für den Hinweis mit dem RAM, habe sofort auf der Hersteller-Seite geschaut und da steht "Memory Types: DDR3-1066" Hab diesen RAM hinzugepackt.
Hab mir das LC Power 1320 angeschaut, aber das hat nicht einmal ein Reset Knopf, was für mich eigentlich selbstverständlich ist. Naja, ich bleibe bei A+Case CS-160.
Dann bin ich mal am bestellen 
 Sry, wenn der Thread eher in Kaufberatung gefallen ist, als es überhaupt irgendetwas mit Linux zu tun hat.


----------



## mushroom900 (26. August 2012)

gelöscht


----------

